# Please tell me his pros and cons



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I know know goat is perfect and I am really trying to learn. I wonder if any knowledgeable person would be willing to critic my buck. I would like to know some of his strengths and weaknesses. I know this is not the best pic.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

if he is on level ground I would say he could benefit from sharper withers. He kind of looks like he's hunching, but if he isn't then he could benefit from being more level too and he has a steep rump. However he has depth, his neck is adiquet length, and I like his legs . . . anyone else? correct me if I'm wrong . . . oh yes, and he looks nice and long . . .


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I should have wet him down or something. The hair over his back poofs up. .lol. I may have to wait until spring to get some better pic.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

oh okay . .. . hehe, didn't look too close . . . okay now I looked at him again . . . he is level . . . :thumbup: nice buck . . .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

He looks like a nice enough buck. . . . nice length of body and neck, looks quite dairy. I would give him a little more angulation to the rear legs and more levelness in the rump. Can't tell for sure on the withers (I usually have to feel them to really tell). For some reason, I don't really like the look of his head but that is being VERY critical, it's not bad.  I am so stinking picky about my goats, sometimes my family says I'm ridiculous!  My aunt doesn't like hearing my opinion on her goats. . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

oooohhhh . . . missed the angulation . . . I thought they were really straight tho. I did think they needed angulation too, bt wasn't sure so didn't comment on that . . . Cappy, what don't you like 'bout the head?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Just something about it that looks a little strange, but that's just me being *super* picky. . . . I can't think of why I don't really like it, just doesn't really look like it fits him. Please ignore me though.  He looks nice!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Remind me never to ask yu to evaluate my does . . . shuddering, that could be scary . . . you would do a good job on picking them apart tho . . . and bashing my pride, lol . . . :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't mean to! I just can't help it. . . .  Please trust that I am just as picky with our animals as with anyone elses. . . . If you ask me, I will tell you something I don't like (probably more than one thing!) about every single one of our goats. But I guess that's how it should be. No goat is absolutely perfect, which is why we all try to breed "up".


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

true . . . but I have to remind myself to compare everytime I see a buck/doe I love and want to breed to one of mine . . . It's hard . . .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It is really hard to tell when they have their coat fluffed up, He is a very nice color, and I like his length and depth, rear legs are a bit "stiff" looking but once again, the angle of the pic could be deceiving....hard to tell sharpness of withers with the hair. I did shave down my young boys this past summer but was really lousy at the trim, I didn't take pics, but you can definately see a "different" goat under the hair! Maybe wait til it's warmer out and do a clip on him, you'll really be able to see his assets then.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Please tell me his pros and cons/ and hers *

Thank you 

I will have to take some better pic. But just reading what you had to say helped me to evaluate that pic of him, which will help me when I am looking at the real deal.

He is very fluffy over the top line right now. I felt it myself just to make sure. He also does look really straight now that I look at it. I am not sure if that is really correct or if it just how he is standing. I am going to have to look at him again and see.

I think he has a monkey mouth. lol From the front he looks like a little monkey

How about Dixie?


















I don't if you can see anything with Lily. She was not being helpful one bit.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

The hair make her neck look too short. She has pretty nice rearleg angulation. She very long . . . but the way she is staanding is hollowing out her back. Straight legs . . . depth, she seems to have a nice rump . . . can I have her?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

They are both cute little does. Dixie is nice and long. Could just be the fur but she looks like she could be a tad more refined and dairy, but then again, that could just be hair. Nice rump on her that I can see. Hmmmm. . . . I think she looks really cute. Maybe her pasterns could be a bit shorter/more upright but that could just be the way she's standing.

Lily: Could be a bit longer, nice depth of body though. Hard to tell from the pic. I think Dixie is definitely the nicer of the two. But they both look sweet.  If they're registered, what are their bloodlines?


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Sonrise Farm said:


> T . . . can I have her?


Ummmm let me think about that. . . . no :wink:

She is MINE :greengrin:

Here is another one. of Dixie:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

To me, Lily looks shorter in length than Dixie, both girls have a nice level top line and the rump looks good. With winter coming on it is deceiving with the winter fluff...both have nice rear angulation though with just Dixie co-operating, her rear looks nice with straight hocks. It will amaze you at how different hey look come spring when they blow their coats( lose the winter hair)


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh I know all about blowing coats. I had a collie cross.

Here is my web site. It is still under constructions. but it has their pedigrees http://blackhorsefarm.weebly.com/nigerian-dwarf-goats.html


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice! I didn't mean that you wouldn't know about losing winter hair, it's just the phrase I used for it that some wouldn't know what I meant :wink: Wait til spring and they start rubbing on anything they can..my fence panels get covered in little cotton balls from them rubbing while walking the length. :greengrin:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah spring on the farm is the worst for me. I have allergies and between the goats and horses shedding I can barely breath. Just about the time I can things start blooming. lol


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice pedigrees! I definitely think it was a good idea for you to get that buck, exceptional pedigree!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you. I am hoping they show better conformation next spring- they are fluffy and poofy and in general don't know how to stand.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh yes, I'm sure they will look much better in the spring. . . . ours always do, never fails. We've got some who were clipped earlier this year and are getting their winter coats and look RIDICULOUS! They look so terrible! Especially Sarai, and she got kind of cold quickly so was scrunching up (she's normally a beautiful, long doe) but doesn't look so great now. I can't wait to see what yours will look like in the spring!


----------

